# Community > Resource Library >  Excellent reloading info.

## redbang

Bought this for me for xmas, it's a bloody good read with a lot of bloody good info in it. I thought I knew a wee bit about reloading, but this is the one that fills the gaps and explains simply all the stuff I wasn't really sure about, 5 stars !   :Thumbsup: 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/665...y-dave-brennan

----------


## outdoorlad

I've got that book some where, must dig it out and read it again.

----------


## redbang

I've been reading it over xmas and was a bit worried that it was only a 1995 issue, and that puts it well out of date. But as I read and digest the info in it it seems the info is still gold, and the only real changes are the technology that applies to the mechanical equipment that we are using. The Chargemaster springs to mind straight away, and competition dies, headspacing tools etc, etc.
It answers a lot of questions that get asked on here about various issues, primers, trimming, neck tension, weighing cases, and so on, and, if you are a Long Ranger, it well explains why we fuss more over our ammo.
At the end of the day rounds down at the range you want to shoot at (something which I lack in spades) will give you most of the answers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

And  rounds down range will give you more of the answers you need to know.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I've got that book some where, must dig it out and read it again.


It is a good read  :Grin:

----------


## Bushrash

See they no longer have this in stock bugger :Sad:  looks like a good read

----------


## zimmer

I would have said get it direct from the publisher Precision Shooting but it looks like they have folded http://www.precisionshooting.com/  and I have done my subs.

----------


## Bushrash

Sweet just scored one off Amazon :Psmiley:

----------


## Bushrash

Arrived yesterday ,,,,legend little book!! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## savagehunter

If anyone has a copy they might lend me for a read please pm me. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

